

Justin.TV To Film Itself Filming Itself - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/25/justintv-to-film-itself-filming-itself/

======
Tichy
Couldn't he get an invitation to a party by Paris Hilton? That would be more
interesting...

In fact, shouldn't there be enough "Stars" who might appreciate his company?
Maybe they should bank on that.

------
omouse
They're thinking of calling it "I am a Strange Loop"

~~~
ivankirigin
I heard from these folks that they're thinking of calling it "I am a Strange
Loop" <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=36567>

